# Surviving The Cut - New Discovery Channel Series



## Rifleman62 (10 Aug 2010)

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/surviving-the-cut-surviving-the-cut-promo.html

With extraordinary, unprecedented access, Discovery Channel takes viewers into the intense world of military special forces training in SURVIVING THE CUT premiering Wednesday, August 18 at 10 PM ET/PT.  From divers and snipers to para-rescue men and bomb specialists, the elite and how they earn a place in the coveted units are the focus in this compelling all new series.

From the most competitive and brutal underwater training tests in the US Army Special Forces Underwater Operations Course to the unforgiving, torturous demands of Army Rangers training, SURVIVING THE CUT is a full throttle, action-packed journey into the backbreaking hell that is military training.

SURVIVING THE CUT shares the personal quest of men and women committed to making it into the military's most coveted and elite units including Special Forces Divers, Marine Recon, Air Force Pararescue, Navy EOD, Marine Snipers, and Army Rangers.  SURVIVING THE CUT takes an up close and personal look inside the candidates' emotional journeys as they overcome the ruthless minefields of physical and psychological hurdles to become the best of the best.

SURVIVING THE CUT" follows the best of the best the US military has to offer as they fight for special operations' most elite status. From the producers of Discovery Channel's hit special TWO WEEKS IN HELL, each episode goes to hell and back as select candidates are pushed to the brink to weed out the weak. This series reveals how elite schools select and shape human weapons to be used in the most classified military operations in the world. While the tactics and technology provide an impressive backdrop, the focus is on the candidates' constant struggle to overcome relentless psychological and physical obstacles.


18 Aug 10 on US TV.


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 Jun 2011)

Season 2

http://www.mediamarketjournal.com/2011/06/discovery-details-surviving-the-cut-2-july-11-season-premiere/

*Discovery Details ‘Surviving the Cut 2′ July 11 Season Premiere.*

GO DEEP INSIDE MILITARY SPECIAL OPERATIONS TRAINING WITH DISCOVERY CHANNEL’S RETURNING HIT SERIES SURVIVING THE CUT 2

(Silver Spring, MD) – With extraordinary and unprecedented access, Discovery Channel will bring viewers inside the intense world of military special operations training when SURVIVING THE CUT 2 premieres on Monday, July 11 at 10 PM ET/PT.

On the 2nd season of returning hit series SURVIVING THE CUT 2, cameras go where no camera has gone before.  The result is a thrilling peek into the extreme training each Special Ops hopeful must go through to “survive the cut”.  Never before filmed courses include:

    US Air Force Special Operations Dive School, where students must master the art of staying calm in violent water conditions. 35% of these students will not make it.

    The Naval Special Warfare Combatant Craft Basic and Advanced Courses, where students must prove they have what it takes to become Special Boat Operators by performing Special Weapons tests, rigorous team building events, and small boat operations. An astounding 75% of these students will fail.

    Special operations Air Regiment, where soldiers must prove they can endure extreme conditions, escape, evade, and rescue downed aircrews under hostile conditions. 50% of these students will not make it through the course.

Other courses featured on SURVIVING THE CUT 2 include US Army Sniper School, where 40% will fail.   The US Army Sapper School is also featured this season.  This course is where the best combat engineers learn to blast through whatever stands between our forces and the enemy.  50% of these students will fail.

Viewers will meet students who must prove that they are capable of not only functioning in the worst possible scenarios…but also making it out of these scenarios alive.  There will be no shortage of pain and suffering as these students endure the worst of the worst to become the best of best.

This is the tryout of a lifetime.  This is SURVIVING THE CUT 2.

SURVIVING THE CUT 2 is produced for Discovery Channel by 2 Roosters. Al Edgington and Bobby Williams are executive producers for 2 Roosters, and Tracy Rudolph is executive producer for Discovery Channel.


----------



## kawa11 (22 Jun 2011)

Just watched the Rangers' School episode recently.

Really well done series.

I definitely don't envy those guys..


----------



## Retired AF Guy (22 Jun 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Season 2
> 
> http://www.mediamarketjournal.com/2011/06/discovery-details-surviving-the-cut-2-july-11-season-premiere/
> 
> ...



A _*"US Air Force Special Operations Dive School??"*_ That doesn't sounds right??

    





> Special operations Air Regiment, where soldiers must prove they can endure extreme conditions, escape, evade, and rescue downed aircrews under hostile conditions. 50% of these students will not make it through the course.



I think what the writer is referring to is the "_160th Special Operations *Aviation *Regiment (Airborne)._"



> The US Army Sapper School is also featured this season.



Again, no such beast. What the writer is probably referring to is the "_Sapper Leader Course"_ that is taught at the U.S. Army Engineer School at Fort Leonard Wood, Mo. 

I've never seen the show, but the writers mistakes notwithstanding, it does sound interesting. Did the first season ever showcase any foreign units or is just U.S. forces?


----------



## Journeyman (22 Jun 2011)

Well, it should be pointed out that this is _merely_ a "quote from the press release posted by Rifleman62," so don't be too critical.  


As for the US Air Force Special Operations Dive School, USAF Pararescuemen and Combat Controllers are dive qualified -- it's just another method of getting to work.


----------



## kawa11 (22 Jun 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> I've never seen the show, but the writers mistakes notwithstanding, it does sound interesting. *Did the first season ever showcase any foreign units or is just U.S. forces?*



[quote author=Wikipedia]Surviving the Cut is a military documentary/reality television series produced by 2 Roosters Media for the Discovery Channel. It portrays the rigorous training programs of *various elite forces of the United States armed forces.*[/quote]
Maybe in season 2?


----------

